# The Official 12/13 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

Josh Fox is calling for a significant storm this Thursday for the MRV and Green Mountains:

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/

The NWS is calling for a 70% chance of snow Thursday from Hunter up through Killington.

Could we be looking at a powder day for [thread="17690"]Hunter 12/14[/thread]? 

powderfreak?

Please, oh please!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Josh Fox is calling for a significant storm this Thursday for the MRV and Green Mountains:
> 
> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...



I just received a nice paycheck for working our local lacrosse clinic.  I'm more than half way to those fatter boards I have been drooling over.  There might be an impulse buy going down this afternoon after the P word was dropped.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Josh Fox is calling for a significant storm this Thursday for the MRV and Green Mountains:
> 
> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...



Dude, don't be teasing me like that!



Please please please let it be true!!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

NWS Discussion for Albany:



> THU/THU NIGHT...ARCTIC HIGH PRESSURE RETREATS SLOWLY DOWNSTREAM OVER
> NRN NEW ENGLAND AND NOVA SCOTIA...WHILE LOW PRESSURE QUICKLY
> APPROACHES FROM THE OH VALLEY.  THIS PRIMARY LOWS QUICKLY WEAKENS
> WITH *POTENTIAL SECONDARY DEVELOPMENT NEAR THE NJ COAST.  THE LATEST
> ...


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2007)

if powderfreak agrees, I'm outta here....

To heck with the weather models...More offerings to Ullr coming up.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2007)

*Good nooz!*

Good news! powderfreak buys into it.  Not a biggie, but a worthy diversion from the office.

"There will be three episodes of precipitation this week"..."Our final storm system of the week will spread clouds across the area on Thursday morning and early afternoon. Snow will overspread most of New England and upstate New York by the evening rush hour on Thursday. Snow could come down heavily at times across northern and central New England and leave 4-8” of new snow by Friday morning."

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/skireports/14499207/detail.html


who can feed my dog for a few dayz??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 10, 2007)

It's raining here in PA and I'm going skiing in an hour..


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's raining here in PA and I'm going skiing in an hour..



And this relates to a 12/13 event discussion.......how? :blink:


----------



## koreshot (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> And this relates to a 12/13 event discussion.......how? :blink:



I'll tell you how!  By the time the 12/13 storm hits, GSS will have logged 7 consecutive days at Blue Mountain with 160,000 vertical feet, 224 runs, 127 of which were non stop top to bottom, 20 of which were while his stomach was grumbling, and 2 on which he farted while making a left turn.


----------



## Euler (Dec 10, 2007)

*update from NWS*

[NWS Albany Office update from 4:06 PM Monday 12/10

._LONG TERM /WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY/...
-- Changed Discussion --
ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT A WEAK HIGH PRESSURE CENTER MOVES ACROSS THE
REGION.  MEANWHILE THE 500 HPA TROF MOVES FROM THE ROCKIES TO THE
MISSISSIPPI VALLEY...WHERE A LOW PRESSURE CENTER FORMS ALONG THE
FRONTAL BOUNDARY.  IT SHOOTS NORTH AND MERGES WITH A LOW MOVING
ACROSS SOUTHERN CANADA WHILE A SECOND LOW BEGINS TO DEVELOP IN
THE MID ATLANTIC STATES. THE HIGH RESOLUTION ECMWF IS A BIT
FASTER THAN THE GFS AND HAS THE 500 TROF AND RIDGE FARTHER EAST
AND THE LOW SOUTH OF CAPE COD BY THURSDAY EVENING. NCEP APPEARS
TO BE PRETTY MUCH FOLLOWING THE GFS. THE SURFACE LOW FROM THE MID
ATLANTIC STATES MOVES TO NEAR CAPE COD AND DEEPENS BY 06Z FRIDAY
AND CONTINUES TO DEEPEN AS IT MOVES TO THE MARITIMES BY 12Z FRIDAY
WITH THE HEAVIEST PRECIPITATION OVER THE AREA THURSDAY AFTERNOON
AND EVENING. THE LATEST GFS RUN PUTS THE REGION IN THE MIDDLE OF
THE ICE/SNOW TRANSITION ZONE. THE TIME-SERIES PROFILE FOR THE
MID HUDSON REGION LOOKS QUITE UGLY WITH A SLEET/FREEZING RAIN
SIGNATURE THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY. FARTHER NORTH...*LOOKS TO BE ALL
SNOW...AND POTENTIALLY A LOT OF IT* IN SOME AREAS SUCH AS THE
CATSKILLS. THE NAM WAS CONSIDERABLY COLDER AT 850 HPA...
SUGGESTING MORE WIDESPREAD SNOW. CURRENTLY WE HAVE GONE FOR
SNOW NORTH WITH FREEZING RAIN MOVING INTO OUR SOUTHERN ZONES.
AS THE LOW PULLS OUT...SNOW TAPERS OFF WITH LAKE EFFECT SETTING
IN FOR FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY...SHIFTING SOUTH/WEST AS WINDS
VEER TO A MORE NORTHERLY DIRECTION. THE QUESTION COMES REGARDING
SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY AS A LOW MOVES UP OFF THE EAST COAST. WE
HAVE GONE WITH A SLIGHT CHANCE IN OUR SOUTHERN ZONES SUNDAY NIGHT
AND A CHANCE MONDAY...WITH DRY WEATHER MONDAY NIGHT...AS *A SLIGHT
MOVE TO THE WEST IN THE TRACK OF THE STORM COULD HIT US WITH A
SIGNIFICANT SNOW PARTICULARLY IN OUR SOUTHERN AND EASTERN ZONES*_

Now showing a chance of more snow Sunday night!!!


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I'll tell you how!  By the time the 12/13 storm hits, GSS will have logged 7 consecutive days at Blue Mountain with 160,000 vertical feet, 224 runs, 127 of which were non stop top to bottom, 20 of which were while his stomach was grumbling, and 2 on which he farted while making a left turn.


no confined spaces, including gondolas or trams, please!


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2007)

ooh, ooh, We're not in Kansas anymore, are we Toto?  Doesn't even feel like the NEast!  Looks like work, family, church and all other obligations will be shunted.  Tank up and go now.  Ask forgiveness later.


----------



## reefer (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh boy! I'm going so you know it's blizzard time..................the snow just follows me ( or proceeds me ), however it goes..................Powder Day number three coming up. My best December ever and still going!


----------



## powderfreak (Dec 10, 2007)

We lost this one up north...the models are just catching on to the cold air that's in place now and I'm thinking Catskills NE through the Berkshires, southern VT, and southern NH will do well with this one.  Still uncertain about precipitation amounts as the models look heavy for this type of set up.  I'm still going with 8" about the max (just shifted it from N/C VT to the ALB suburbs, ha) as this will be a quick-hitter but with some good snowfall rates...and some areas may still have a problem with sleet which would reduce accums.

Overall, the situation just got much better looking from Hunter to Mount Snow...

-Scott


----------



## reefer (Dec 10, 2007)

powderfreak said:


> We lost this one up north...the models are just catching on to the cold air that's in place now and I'm thinking Catskills NE through the Berkshires, southern VT, and southern NH will do well with this one.  Still uncertain about precipitation amounts as the models look heavy for this type of set up.  I'm still going with 8" about the max (just shifted it from N/C VT to the ALB suburbs, ha) as this will be a quick-hitter but with some good snowfall rates...and some areas may still have a problem with sleet which would reduce accums.
> 
> Overall, the situation just got much better looking from Hunter to Mount Snow...
> 
> -Scott




Who else loves powderfreak! I might as well just take the rest of the month off from work!


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

reefer said:


> Who else loves powderfreak! I might as well just take the rest of the month off from work!



Read his last sentence. Twice.


----------



## mtl1076 (Dec 10, 2007)

powderfreak said:


> Overall, the situation just got much better looking from Hunter to Mount Snow...
> 
> -Scott



How about Magic?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2007)

mtl1076 said:


> How about Magic?



That's near Mt Snow isn't it? I'd assume its covered.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2007)

mtl1076 said:


> How about Magic?


  yup, covered.  same geo.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Read his last sentence. Twice.


OK, I'm dense.  Say what?


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

billski said:


> OK, I'm dense.  Say what?



Big group of us hitting Hunter on Friday...


----------



## ccskier (Dec 10, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I'll tell you how!  By the time the 12/13 storm hits, GSS will have logged 7 consecutive days at Blue Mountain with 160,000 vertical feet, 224 runs, 127 of which were non stop top to bottom, 20 of which were while his stomach was grumbling, and 2 on which he farted while making a left turn.



HOLLA!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 10, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I'll tell you how!  By the time the 12/13 storm hits, GSS will have logged 7 consecutive days at Blue Mountain with 160,000 vertical feet, 224 runs, 127 of which were non stop top to bottom, 20 of which were while his stomach was grumbling, and 2 on which he farted while making a left turn.





I think I have a new groupie..


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2007)

*Red looks pretty scary.*

Cross your fingers, here it comes.  Root for the blue team this time, not the red.  Red looks pretty scary.  Have you fed your ULLR today?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

billski said:


> Cross your fingers, here it comes.  Root for the blue team this time, not the red.  Red looks pretty scary.



Sure you got the right storm there? We're supposed to get rain tomorrow before the snow hits on Thursday.


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2007)

*Skiit*



wa-loaf said:


> Sure you got the right storm there? We're supposed to get rain tomorrow before the snow hits on Thursday.



Not at the higher El's.  Stowe, Jay fcst is for snow.  
With marginal temps like this I pray for snow at the higher el's and offer another to Ullr.  Upper mts. may fair ok, but what do I know, I just like to ski it.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Sure you got the right storm there? We're supposed to get rain tomorrow before the snow hits on Thursday.



Right. This is not the Thursday event. Today the area will get a mix (snow north, rain south), then a cold front comes through, and we clear out and cool down tomorrow night ahead of Thursday's storm which looks promising for the Catskills and SNE.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 11, 2007)

Red usually wins. 
Why? 
Maybe cause they lost the cold war.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 11, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Red usually wins.
> Why?
> Maybe cause they lost the cold war.



Hey, no politics!


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Hey, no politics!



Ack!  *That *is seriously corrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:blink:


----------



## koreshot (Dec 11, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Hey, no politics!



This is corny...



ajl50 said:


> Red usually wins.
> Why?
> Maybe cause they lost the cold war.



And this isn't?


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2007)

koreshot said:


> This is corny...
> 
> 
> 
> And this isn't?



oops.  THAT'S what I INTENDED to comment on.  It's MUCH WORSE.  ACK!uke:
bythetimethisthreadendstherewillbenomentionofweather,havingbeenhijackedsobadlyitwillbeunrecognizeable.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyway - it looks like that rain snow line is holding pretty steady...hopefully it stays put!


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's what I need to know.  Is there any chance in hell that a 7:05 p.m. flight from Tampa on Thursday will be allowed to land in Hartford at 9:53 p.m. (or even take-off) in the expected weather conditions?  The chances look slim to me but I'd love to be proven wrong.  I want to ski at Hunter on Friday!


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Here's what I need to know.  Is there any chance in hell that a 7:05 p.m. flight from Tampa on Thursday will be allowed to land in Hartford at 9:53 p.m. (or even take-off) in the expected weather conditions?  The chances look slim to me but I'd love to be proven wrong.  I want to ski at Hunter on Friday!



 I would hope that unless it's going to be very windy or can't plow the runway you would be able to land.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 12, 2007)

change your flight...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Here's what I need to know.  Is there any chance in hell that a 7:05 p.m. flight from Tampa on Thursday will be allowed to land in Hartford at 9:53 p.m. (or even take-off) in the expected weather conditions?  The chances look slim to me but I'd love to be proven wrong.  I want to ski at Hunter on Friday!



Hey even if you're delayed until 5 am or so the next morning, that's still plenty of time to make it up. ;-)


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

*Winter Storm Watch*

For my area:



> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 845 AM EST WED DEC 12 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> For my area:



How's it looking for the Hunter area?


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> How's it looking for the Hunter area?



I would say at least 4" is a safe bet. No watch for them though. The storm track trended pretty far south yesterday which almost made it a total miss for the Albany area, but it's inching back northward. CT up into the Worcester hills looks to be the winner out of this one.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> I would say at least 4" is a safe bet. No watch for them though. The storm track trended pretty far south yesterday which almost made it a total miss for the Albany area, but it's inching back northward. CT up into the Worcester hills looks to be the winner out of this one.



Maybe we should save the drive on Friday and head to Sundown instead...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> CT up into the Worcester hills looks to be the winner out of this one.



I guess I should just stay home and ski Wachusett.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Maybe we should save the drive on Friday and head to Sundown instead...



That's why I'm getting my Sundown fix tomorrow night. I'll be sure to say hello if I see you... :razz:



wa-loaf said:


> I guess I should just stay home and ski Wachusett.



Go tomorrow night as a warm-up!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Maybe we should save the drive on Friday and head to Sundown instead...



Great minds think alike!


			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Go tomorrow night as a warm-up!



Can't, wife is working that night. :sad:

Definitely going to hit WA on Sunday. They're starting to talk about 2 feet of snow around here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2007)

Maybe 6+ inches for eastern PA


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

*Heavy Snow Warning!*

For Litchfield County / Southern Catskills!





> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 1224 PM EST WED DEC 12 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2007)

*Announcement*



Greg said:


> For my area:



Think the NWS can be persuaded to add this additional language?

SKIERS, BOARDERS AND OTHER WITH SNOW SLIDING INTERESTS SHOULD BE ADVISED TO ENSURE THAT EQUIPMENT PREPARATIONS ARE RUSHED TO COMPLETION.  THIS INCLUDES ASSEMBLING OF SKIS, BOARDS, BOOTS, GOGGLES, SNOW SUIT, AND POLES.  A FULL TANK OF GAS, SNOW TIRES, SKI MAPS AND A BOX OF TWINKIES IS ADVISED.  AVI BEACON MAY BE NECESSARY.    NON-SLIDERS ARE URGED TO STAY OFF THE ROAD UNTIL ALL POWDERHOUNDS HAVE SAFELY DEPARTED.


----------



## adamti91 (Dec 12, 2007)

*12/13 Storm Snowfall Map*

Looks like a fast clipper will dump the heaviest amounts of snow on the Catskills, great news for Belleayre, Plattekill, Hunter, and Windham (who have all gotten recent rain).
[Map From WRGB as of 1 PM] 





Click this link for updated map and snowfall amounts throughout the day.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

Merging with the other thread...


----------



## adamti91 (Dec 12, 2007)

New map from WRGB:




Finally, a storm the Catskills get all to themselves after all this rain we've gotten while Vermont and NNE got pounded with snow.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2007)

I may have to go to the Berkshires on Friday, if for no other reason then skiing fresh pow tracks.


----------



## gladerider (Dec 12, 2007)

been planning to head up  to windham on saturday for 2 weeks. looks like a good start to this season


----------



## dmc (Dec 13, 2007)

Today has the feel of snow for sure...
I'm stoked...


----------



## danny p (Dec 13, 2007)

ditto...so stoked...lots of positive energy/good vibes!  tomorrows gonna be great!


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

6-12"! Sundown today/tonight. Hunter tomorrow!


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

Here she comes!


----------



## koreshot (Dec 13, 2007)

OK, I need help deciding when to drive up.

I need to leave some time today, between 3:30pm and whenever to drive up to MIddletown, NY (about 60 miles south of Hunter).  I am trying to time the drive right for least traffic, snow and most safety and shortest drive.  It is a 3 hour drive from my house to Middletown.

What do you weathernistas think?  Leave right at 3:30 and try to beat the rush hour and the clusterF that ensues when a bunch of bad NJ drivers with no snow tires hit the road?  The problem with this approach is that by the time we hit NY, where the snow will be the worst, we will still be traveling during the rush hour and we will be driving diring the height of the storm.

Another option is to leave around 5.  Let most of the people get home and let the height of the storm to be past the Thruway before getting into the ugly areas.  Give the plows a chance to do their thing.  

What do you think?


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd say wait a little, where you'd be coming from.  At this point you're better off waiting as long as you can, as it looks like where you're going to be driving, the worst of it will be mid day.

I want you to get to Hunter safely, so I can give you a big hug!


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

koreshot said:


> OK, I need help deciding when to drive up.
> 
> I need to leave some time today, between 3:30pm and whenever to drive up to MIddletown, NY (about 60 miles south of Hunter).  I am trying to time the drive right for least traffic, snow and most safety and shortest drive.  It is a 3 hour drive from my house to Middletown.
> 
> ...



I think you'll be too late to beat traffic leaving at 3:30. Most people are going to boogie early. That's also during the height of the storm. You're better off waiting until later tonight after most of it is over, the commuter traffic thins out, and the plows have the roads cleared a bit. Say 8 pm?


----------



## koreshot (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm gonna try to push it back as late as possible, but with the kid in the car things get a bit complicated leaving much later than 6.  So we might take off at 6, we won't be getting into areas that got ice/snow until around 7pm.  People should be home by then and the storm should be lifting.  NOAA things southern NY might be switched over to ice/mix by then anyway.

Looks like the AWD and the Blizzaks will have a chance to earn their keep tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## JD (Dec 13, 2007)

Stoked for Southern NE.  You guys got some major skunkage last year.  
Go Shredding!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2007)

I think you'll be fine leaving at 5-6ish..


----------



## Brettski (Dec 13, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I'm gonna try to push it back as late as possible, but with the kid in the car things get a bit complicated leaving much later than 6.  So we might take off at 6, we won't be getting into areas that got ice/snow until around 7pm.  People should be home by then and the storm should be lifting.  NOAA things southern NY might be switched over to ice/mix by then anyway.
> 
> Looks like the AWD and the Blizzaks will have a chance to earn their keep tonight and tomorrow.



I would say 10:00PM


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

Brettski said:


> I would say 10:00PM



The storm is supposed to be over by 10pm here in MA, so things should be wrapped up for you NYers much earlier.


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

Cloudy and 27.0* F right now....


----------



## Brettski (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm gonna leave for home early...heard rumors the kids are gonna have a 1/2 day


----------



## koreshot (Dec 13, 2007)

Brettski said:


> I would say 10:00PM



10PM is not an option with the baby.  The choice is between 3:30PM and 7PM.  I might just make the call based on the snow and road conditions around 3.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2007)

Brettski said:


> I'm gonna leave for home early...heard rumors the kids are gonna have a 1/2 day



Most schools in CT are already closed today it seems...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

Brettski said:


> I'm gonna leave for home early...heard rumors the kids are gonna have a 1/2 day



Yup, we get the robo calls from the school dept. Closing 2 hrs early today.


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

Brettski said:


> I'm gonna leave for home early...heard rumors the kids are gonna have a 1/2 day



Afraid you're gonna miss something?


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 13, 2007)

It's puking SNOW here in CNY---calling for 7-10 by 7pm this evening then the real deal over the weekend---shake that money maker baby----sunday will be da bomb


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

First few flakes starting to fall here. Still 27*F.


----------



## dmc (Dec 13, 2007)

Big flakes.. Lots of em...
Grassless ground covered


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

Went from one or two flakes here and there to light to moderate snow almost instantly...


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Went from one or two flakes here and there to light to moderate snow almost instantly...



Went from nothing to puking in 10 minutes.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2007)

All's quiet on the Eastern front (Woburn, MA) as of right now... overcast, 24 degrees, and the radar map shows snow in the vicinity, but it isn't making it to the ground yet...

The anticipation is killing me.

Rumors are the office is going to close around 1... got my fingers crossed.

-w


----------



## CjS (Dec 13, 2007)

Whiteout right now in Winsted.  Im hoping UPS decides to shut down because if they do, so do we   Cmooooon snow!


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2007)

WJenness said:


> All's quiet on the Eastern front (Woburn, MA) as of right now... overcast, 24 degrees, and the radar map shows snow in the vicinity, but it isn't making it to the ground yet...
> 
> The anticipation is killing me.
> 
> ...


I'm also in Woburn...nothing outside yet.

Looks I'll be working from home this afternoon...need to leave work on time to avoid problems.

Really wish I could take tomorrow off...:sad:


----------



## danny p (Dec 13, 2007)

absolutely puking in north dutchess county...haven't seen this potent of a storm in a while...went inside my office for 15 minutes, everything calm and normal, came back out, complete white out conditions with at least a 1/2 inch on the ground.  be careful travelers, this is one beefy storm!!


----------



## roark (Dec 13, 2007)

WJenness said:


> Rumors are the office is going to close around 1... got my fingers crossed.
> 
> -w


Dontcha love how they wait for it to get bad before sending you home. :dunce:


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 13, 2007)

been snowing 1 hr---have 2 inches so far and the heavy stuff isn't even here yet


----------



## CjS (Dec 13, 2007)

roark said:


> Dontcha love how they wait for it to get bad before sending you home. :dunce:




My company wont even send you home.  The only way you get to go home is if UPS shuts down.  But of course all the owners/managers leave in their SUV's after a half inch of snow, leaving everyone else who doesnt (have an SUV/AWD) to deal with it. *sigh* lol


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

Nothing here yet. Not really supposed to get going until 1. I do love how this is going to blow in and out in like 6 hours, but leave as much as a foot of snow. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2007)

hammer said:


> I'm also in Woburn...nothing outside yet.
> 
> Looks I'll be working from home this afternoon...need to leave work on time to avoid problems.
> 
> Really wish I could take tomorrow off...:sad:



I'd be working from home right now / tomorrow if Comcast didn't suck... my home internet connection has been useless since last Thursday... Called on Friday (oh, we're doing some work in the area, call us back if it doesn't work on Monday)... called on Monday (oh, we'll send someone out... how's Saturday morning?)

I can't WAIT for FIOS to be available in Chelmsford...

-w


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

*First inch!*

This pic was taken after about 20 minutes from when the snow started.







25.3*F. Snow is finer now. Still snowing moderately.


----------



## CjS (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, snow is coming down twice as hard now.  Wish i had a camera, grass is completely covered now, closing in on 2" already and its only been what, half hour?


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 13, 2007)

Snow began around 10:30 am here in extreme southeast RI. It went from a few lazy flakes to sustained moderate snow within 30 minutes. Roads are already slick and sanding trucks are out. I am working from home today, rather than face the usual 65 mi round trip commute.

I was thinking about trying for a sunrise poach at diamond hill tomorrow morning...they are like getting over a foot up there.


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2007)

Yup, it's coming down nicely now.  Soft, light snow, too.  I'm jealous of all of you who will be enjoying this bounty!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2007)

koreshot said:


> OK, I need help deciding when to drive up.
> 
> I need to leave some time today, between 3:30pm and whenever to drive up to MIddletown, NY (about 60 miles south of Hunter).  I am trying to time the drive right for least traffic, snow and most safety and shortest drive.  It is a 3 hour drive from my house to Middletown.
> 
> ...



Neither option is good..the roads in NJ are going to be a mess..


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2007)

Snowing like a bastard here in Chepachet, RI.  A dusting already, looks to be coming in at almost an 1"/hr now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2007)

Sleeting here in the Lehigh Valley PA..I hope it's snow in the Poconos..expected arrival time at Blue mountain 3:15PM to ski some fresh POE


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2007)

Snowing pretty good in Woburn, MA now... no sign of being kicked out of the office early... oh well.

Might head up to Wachusett tonight, if anyone's going to be around, look for me... I'll probably be falling on my face... I've never skied in powder before.

-w


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

*Thanks Ullr!*

Just started snowing moderately in Nashua, NH.  THANK GOD, I never thought it would get here.  Now just pile it up, please!


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

*yippee!*



WJenness said:


> Snowing pretty good in Woburn, MA now... no sign of being kicked out of the office early... oh well.
> 
> Might head up to Wachusett tonight, if anyone's going to be around, look for me... I'll probably be falling on my face... I've never skied in powder before.
> 
> ...



Blue never looked so good.  Haven't seen a nice 'bout of snow like this since March.


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 13, 2007)

WJenness said:


> Snowing pretty good in Woburn, MA now... no sign of being kicked out of the office early... oh well.
> 
> Might head up to Wachusett tonight, if anyone's going to be around, look for me... I'll probably be falling on my face... I've never skied in powder before.
> 
> -w



You should go saturday morning. We will be there from 8 to about 1230, have a beer, and split.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2007)

The Sneak said:


> You should go saturday morning. We will be there from 8 to about 1230, have a beer, and split.





By then the powder will be groomed out..


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> By then the powder will be groomed out..



Most of it's going to be groomed at 5 anyway.


----------



## CjS (Dec 13, 2007)

billski said:


> Blue never looked so good.  Haven't seen a nice 'bout of snow like this since March.




Blue-atiful!  almost 4" now and counting!  Only 4 3/4 hours until the fun starts!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

Started here about 20 mins ago. Looks like maybe 1/2 an inch on the fence already.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Most of it's going to be groomed at 5 anyway.



They do the twice grooming on Powder days????  Fresh poe on top of groomed is still mad steezy..


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 13, 2007)

started snowing on the cape about 12:00 and it's been snowing heavily since then. It's piling up, too! gonna be a fun run this afternoon. hopefully no school tomorrow!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2007)

The Sneak said:


> You should go saturday morning. We will be there from 8 to about 1230, have a beer, and split.



Not a bad idea, but I'm a bronze pass holder, so I couldn't use it then... I still find it hard to pay window rates at Wa... particularly when I already have a pass... If I don't make it out tonight or tomorrow, I'll consider it.

Thanks for the offer.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> They do the twice grooming on Powder days????  Fresh poe on top of groomed is still mad steezy..



They might skip the summit trails, but everything else will get it.


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 13, 2007)

It started snowing abut 15 minutes ago in Hooksett. Coming down pretty good now.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2007)

The word just came down... The office is closing at 2:00...

I love mass hysteria...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2007)

WJenness said:


> I love mass hysteria...
> 
> -w





Same here..the radar is so juicy..T-minus 46 minutes until I leave for Blue mountain...Holla..They're right on the sleet/snow line...but colder air is supposed to work it's way in this evening..the last run could be the best run..I love storm skiing..

Like the Doors song..Riders of the Storm..


----------



## danny p (Dec 13, 2007)

still dumping here, good 5-6" on the ground already. :razz:


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Like the Doors song..Riders of the Storm..



Riders *ON* The Storm...

Not to nitpick...

Hoping to get my first taste of storm skiing at the big Wa tonight...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2007)

WJenness said:


> Riders *ON* The Storm...
> 
> Not to nitpick...
> 
> ...



Be sure to write a TR.. Nothing like fresh Poe every run..


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 13, 2007)

5" on the ground here in Coventry and 27F. The NWS is calling for 12-16" total by tonight.


----------



## CjS (Dec 13, 2007)

awww yea.  3pm closing time.  Mohawk here i come :beer:

oh yea.  6" on the ground now   its like Mammoth all over again.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2007)

Snowing  here too. i now have a foot on my roof but we've been getting snow here steadily all week


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 13, 2007)

Now turned 100% to sleet here in south kingstown RI as of 230 pm. BOOOOO :uzi:


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 13, 2007)

Still pounding down here---boys have ploiwed the lot 2 times already---closing early here i come greek peak


----------



## CjS (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, Mohawk is closed for some reason   Sundown it is!


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

4" at Mt. snow.  that was the total daytime forecast and they are already there.  The storm seems to be tracking more NE now, I'll bet for more snow further north than orig. forecasted.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 13, 2007)

Any report from plattekill?
I'm thinking they get a foot!

Oh and tomorrow is 15 dollar skier appreciation day at belleayre-
AND I HAVE A FINAL TO WRITE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 13, 2007)

Started snowing in Burlington at about 1:45. At this rate, we're going to get more than the 2" that is called for.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 13, 2007)

32 and rain/sleet here on the island...aweful..hopefully it'll turn back to snow once the temps start dropping


----------



## Zand (Dec 13, 2007)

4" thus far here in Leicester. Averages out to a little more than an inch per hour so far. Forecast here is 8-12+".


----------



## JD (Dec 13, 2007)

an inch in stowe and snowing.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 13, 2007)

6-7" of feather light powder here in Coventry. My driveway was just plowed out and it's snowing very hard and 22F.


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2007)

Not sure exactly how much is out there right now, but it's coming down fast!  I've shoveled the walkway twice now and you can't even tell that I have!


----------



## Zand (Dec 13, 2007)

6.5" as of 5 PM. 2.5" in the last 1.5 hours.


----------



## roark (Dec 13, 2007)

Zand said:


> 6.5" as of 5 PM. 2.5" in the last 1.5 hours.


Similar S of Keene NH, just got back in from shoveling so the wife can get in. 


I don't mind shoveling!


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 13, 2007)

9.5" and working on 10" very quickly here in Coventry. I just drove my wife to work and that was a rough trip even though she works in town.


----------



## Zand (Dec 13, 2007)

Today's afternoon commute will turn out to be a legend. I'm hearing reports from the news and other websites that I-84 is shut down in Hartford and people are abandoning their cars in the Sumner Tunnel in Boston. People are also out of their cars on 128. It looks like the pictures I've seen of '78, just a lot less snow.

I'll be back outside in 15 minutes... very heavy band in here right now... might be up to 8" by the time Im out again.

6:00 report: 8". Back out at 7 before the Bruins start, then I'll go out during the intermissions or until it stops.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 13, 2007)

Pictures Are Required!!!!


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

*Here in Nashua, Thursday night...*

Staying at the office here in Nashua.  3 hours Chelmsford to Burlington on Rte 3 south, usually a 12 minute drive.  Jackknifed tractor trailers.  Why do I only have my skis in my car??? I need my boots and my jacket...
Security at Pheasant Lane mall informs me it will take 1/2 hour to go 1 mile to the mall.
Home sweet cubicle...


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 13, 2007)

Not much to see except mostly darkness, some Christmas lights and lots of snowflakes:


----------



## Zand (Dec 13, 2007)

7PM- 8.5", lots of big flakes for the last hurrah.


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2007)

*worst commute home I've ever had*

4.5 hour commute home (usually 45 minutes)...had to pull off and clean my windshield once because the wipers stopped working.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 13, 2007)

We have 10" of talcum powder, and the snow is now falling very lightly and looks to be over shortly.


----------



## KingM (Dec 13, 2007)

We only had a couple of inches this far north, but don't cry for us. We've had so much snow for this time of year that it's amazing; my snow piles off the deck are already looking like a typical February. Better yet, we're apparently right in the bullseye for this weekend's festivities.

So this is one time that I was able to be happy to hear that you SNE guys are getting your hits. It's like watching Jacoby Ellsbury hit a home run. You'll never hear Big Papi complain.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2007)

I left work at 2:00 and drove 12.9 miles... I got home after 5:00... sucked...

But from the sounds of it, I think I made the right decision to not take the highway. I was debating if I had made the right decision or not.

-w


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

hammer said:


> 4.5 hour commute home (usually 45 minutes)...had to pull off and clean my windshield once because the wipers stopped working.



sorry to hear that.  that's why it got quiet online.

I'm still in the office, waiting for the snow to subside.  Plan to depart in a few mins, dig my car out from what the plows did... bye!  pow day in the morrow!


----------



## Zand (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a few flurries now with a grand total of 9". Not bad considering this is being called the "warmup" for Saturday night's storm.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 13, 2007)

just got done playing with my new toy.  how did i ever survive w/out a snow blower?  drive way is cleared and i'm parked at the end ready for a 4:45 am departure.


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

hammer said:


> 4.5 hour commute home (usually 45 minutes)...had to pull off and clean my windshield once because the wipers stopped working.





WJenness said:


> I left work at 2:00 and drove 12.9 miles... I got home after 5:00... sucked...
> 
> But from the sounds of it, I think I made the right decision to not take the highway. I was debating if I had made the right decision or not.
> 
> -w



These quick hitters are the days to blow off work. The snow came in like a wall. Down this way, it's almost impossible to travel when that happens. Took me an hour to get to the mountain; normally take 25 minutes, but once I was skiing...all was right with the world.

We picked up a solid foot.


----------



## Zand (Dec 13, 2007)

Upon further review, we got 10" here.

Just took the snowmobile out for a short spin. Not enough to officially open up the trails yet around here but Saturday night might do the trick.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> These quick hitters are the days to blow off work. The snow came in like a wall. Down this way, it's almost impossible to travel when that happens. Took me an hour to get to the mountain; normally take 25 minutes, but once I was skiing...all was right with the world.
> 
> We picked up a solid foot.



I wanted to so bad. I would have if not for one thing... I just got my roommate a job at my company... he doesn't have a car at the moment, so he's commuting with me. I thought it would be bad form for him to skip work on his third day with the company...

-w


----------

